# Muenster motorhome sites



## nedsram (May 17, 2011)

We're touring Germany for a couple of weeks in May, and in the middle we will be at Muenster, where we will be abandoning the motorhome for a few nights to join our choir tour to Muenster, and staying in a hotel during this. We're looking for somewhere suitable (and safe) to keep it while we are in the hotel. Kampingplatz Muenster is virtually sold out for this period, and in any case we don't want to pay for facilities that we won't be using. Does anybody know if there's a suitable Stellplatz in Muenster, or anything equivalent please? I did look on Boff's page, but the only link he provides is to a web site that no longer exists, and an internet search isn't proving fruitful either. Many thanks.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

have a look to this map --->

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/stellplaetze.php

regards
Jan


----------

